# zombie party ideas needed



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

I am planning on creating my invitation to send out through email tonight for a zombie party. I am asking everyone to dress up as zombies. I liked the winking murder game idea that was posted and felt it would fit the zombie theme with some tweaking. I would love if anyone has invite wording ideas and other games that follow the zombie theme.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't really have the time to make up the wording, but you could have the invite in the form of a newspaper - like a front page article with a headline regarding an enormous zombie outbreak. Have your party info on the front page. Say something like "all the zombies seem to be congregating at *your address*. etc, etc.

I don't particularly like the idea of asking folks to dress up like your theme (the general you, not YOU) because it limits their possiblities and some folks aren't that creative or already have a costume for this year.


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. LOVE the newspaper idea and i think i might go with that depending on what else gets posted. I've decorated my apartment like a cemetary and really want a picture of the undead in attendance. I've been spreading the word that this year might be all zombies and people seem to be on board with it. I think i'll press my luck with hoping they are. In some ways it might help the "i don't know what to go as" dilemma. I'll have to post the invite when it is done.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I understand you don't have a lot of time, but for some newspaper-style invitations, take a look at some of the ones I've done. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/index.php?cat=8 Each year's party folder (except 2001) starts out with the invitation. Most are in the form of a 4- or 6-page newsletter. Good luck!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the idea of a Zombie party and sometimes my guests comment on how much of challenge it is year after year to come up with new costume ideas that haven't been done by others in previous years. So look at it as if you are saving everyone the trouble of coming up with an idea. Even if there are some who really get into it like I do-- planning my costume for months in the making -- they may be able to convert their costume to a "dead version" and many people may find it a relief and what a great effect -- a bunch of Party Zombies will make! 

As for the invite -- there is a set up on evite that has a Zombie on it -- with evite you can be as wordy or short and sweet as you like. I don't think you could do the great news article idea though.

You could just say: The undead are gathering at(party location) on .....

Are you looking for a rhyme? If so, I may be able to come up with something.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Humm, that got my brain churning. I'm doing a zombie based party this year also. 

I was thinking about picking one person to be the outbreak zombie. It's thier job to bite as many people as possilbe with out being caught. Once they're caught then the first person they bit is the next outbreak zombie....

Of course I might make my friends's baby the first zombie... she's chewing on everything and everyone and no one would expect her....


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, thanks for everyone's help and ideas. I felt like i needed to get something out so I decided to go with a flash movie teaser. Here is the link: http://www.masonbartondesign.com/frightFest07/frightFest07

I bought the image from istock and worked my photoshop/flash skills and came up with this. Would love to hear your comments.

Thanks again


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks great! I used the zombie evite that someone mentioned.

I'm not doing a zombie theme, really, but my costume is Alice from Resident Evil.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the teaser!! I am using Evite this year as I did last year. Not having a zombie theme but there always seems to be at least one Zombie at all of my parties. 

Consider making a Jello Mold Brain as one of the treats for your party food line-up. I don't think I have a picture but a few years back when I made it, the one zombie of the party sat there and ate the whole thing.. it was great!! AND so fitting..


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you a graphic designer?


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes i am a graphic designer. I love my job! It is so fun to express creativity on a daily basis. I've had some great replies from the people i've invited. I think the teaser is working! Now i only wish i had a bigger place to throw the party. The games i think we will play are the murder game, test your fate, and maybe a few others all of course with a zombie twist. I've also had a good response to asking everyone to come as zombies. I am so excited to see a room full of undead. Love some of the food ideas as well. Brain jello, fried flesh chips etc.


----------



## zombiefied girl (May 23, 2011)

im doing a zombie party to this year these r my idea's whats in the bowl its when you put blind folds on people and then they have to stick there hand in bowl that contain food but you have to say that its an orgain or brain p.s. you can get someone else to hold the bowl and stuff so you can have a turn to


----------



## zombiefied girl (May 23, 2011)

you can do zombie tag heres how you play .someone picks a doctor and the doctor picks three zombie's and the zombie go after all the humens and if a human gets caught there a zombie also but if the zombie's get the doctor the humen's have 5 minutes to find an antidote but if they dont find it in time the zombie's win because the doctor gets turned in to a full zombie and you cant fix him anymore so the doctor is unable to turn the zombie's back into humens and the zombie's would win but if the humens find the antidote in time they must tape the zombie doctor and he becomes humen again . then the game continues if the doctor turns all the zombie's back into humens then the humens win p.s. im having a zombie party to


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello masonjar! I'd love to hear how you party turned out. I plan on having this kind of party myself. Did the guests really go all out with their costumes? I was thinking of having a few zombie masks (some borrowed) around in case other guests turn out to be party poopers.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

LOVE the zombie theme - we're actually going all Zombies this year and even launching a Zombie mystery party game! I would also love to hear how other people's zombie parties turned out as I start the planning.


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

plglaserna04 - I've done a couple zombie parties now and they are a lot of fun! My invites basically said that they were all infected with the zombie virus and to be cured they had to follow instructions carefully. 1. be on time 2. must be dressed as zombie 3. participate in the games etc. By doing all those things they got clue pieces that at the end of the party gave them "the cure". You can watch my flash teaser to the party: http://www.masonbartondesign.com/frightFest09/frightFest09.swf

We did a zombie walk (cake walk) but instead of cakes i had a brain, severed hand, fingers, other body parts. They had to walk around in a circle in a zombie fashion until the music stopped. It was fun. 

We also watched michael jacksons thriller and i had made a quiz for after. questions like what does michael jackson say just before he turns into a warewolf? prizes of course to the winner

I also made my own version of a murder game. As everyone enters the party i give them a slip of paper. all with different actions. for example: "At some point tonight you will be bitten and infected with the zombie virus. This will cause you to "do ten jumping jacks" then fall on the floor dead. 

Then during the party i put someone in charge of randomly telling each guest they've been bitten. Its fun to be socializing then have someone all of the sudden start slapping themselves because they're being attacked by mosquitos or reciting the alphabet or whatever. 

Then at the end of the party i secretly had six of us learn the thriller dance. Just after i passed out "the cures" i had someone start the music that signaled us dancers to fall to the floor dead then arise and do the dance. You can watch the video here: YouTube - ‪Fright Fest Zombie Outbreak Thriller 2009‬‏

Anyway, hope all this helps. Let me know if you have more questions or need more details.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

I am doing a zombie theme and I am kinda going with the biohazard theme to it. I am asking everyone to come as a zombie but the catch is, go as anything you possibly want, but turn it into a zombie! So far everyone is pretty excited. 
My invites I figured will either be a biohazard symbol or a brain for the outside and a cute saying on the inside. 
For food I'm going with all human body parts. I work in healthcare, I can't help it. I figure I could shape bread in the basic shapes of bones. I would have a spinach dip breadbowl for the stomach. Deviled eggs for eyes. Boiled quarted bbq hot dogs for guts. And of course a green cake that the outside will look like a brain. I will have a punch bowl in a large barrel with dry ice and biohazard stickers on it. 
Decor so far: I will buy cheap plastic paint tarps and put them around like they are suppose to cover the walls at one point in time. They windows will have the thin plastic green table cloths cut out to fit. Then I will cut out silhouettes of zombies running and put them up. So when the light is on and it's dark out, you can really see them. I figure caution tape and a few paper mache zombies up would be good. I have no idea what to do for a bathroom though. 

Any more ideas would be fantastic!!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

masonjar- 
That video of Thriller is so fun! I love that your fellow zombies actually stayed in character and didn't get giggly or shy in front of everyone! 
(I wanted to do this when I had my Witches theme and sing "I put a spell on you" from Hocus Pocus, but I couldn't get anyone with enough nerve.) 
I bet your guests were 'thrilled' to see your zombies do the dance!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

masonjar, that was fantastic!

SkellyCat, I am planning on having a group of my witches do that. My adult daughter has some friends coming and they love making dances. When each one gets married they all do a dance at the reception. It is hilarious watching them all dressed up and doing this. Even the guys get into it. I had been thinking about the Put a Spell on you song, but after seeing the video posted this week with the I am a witch song, I may do that.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Printersdevil - Your daughter & her friends sound like a lot of fun. I've been on youtube watching random wedding/party dancers and I just love when they do this.
I like the Eartha Kitt song too. Which ever one you guys end up doing, please don't forget to film it and post it!! 

I think my theme may be zombies next year (in relation to it being 2012 and we're all suppose to die anyways ) LOL. I was thinking maybe I could get a local dance studio to just mingle around my party until ...I dunno, something happens and they all break out into some routine....I have to budget that $$ into my party expenses!


----------

